# Need 2-3 union carpenters (commercial work in chicago subs)



## haskl33

We are a small commercial carpentry contractor in need of 2 or 3 union carpenters or another small contractor that is out of work. Work is to start Wednesday the 17th. Pay is hourly. Job is a fast food buildout. Setting wall panels, trusses, tyvek...
We have another full time crew busy on a job that has to be done by Christmas Eve and can't pull them away. This job just came up yesterday and we need a few guys that can perform the work. 

If interested please email with initial contact info and any other info/experience/wage requirements. The more info the better.

Thanks

Jared Haskell
The Haskell Group
-Haskell Residential Construction
-JRH Contracting, Inc.

[email protected]


----------



## pivo56

*union carpenter*

Mike Piwowar [email protected] Experience-Worked on demolition and rehab of schools ,churches.Blueprint reading and layout.Both residential and commercial construction. Trim work along with casework. Also passed a 10hr OSHA course


----------



## hard worker101

i am a 3rd year apprentice who is looking for solid work. I am enthusiastic about carpentry and pretty much anything to do wit building. The last residential company i worked for was denk and roche in august of 07. since i have been working for a commercial outfit named airtite. I love to work and earn a paycheck. Please if interested in hiring me my email address is [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## JumboJack

hard worker101 said:


> i am a 3rd year apprentice who is looking for solid work. I am enthusiastic about carpentry and pretty much anything to do wit building. The last residential company i worked for was denk and roche in august of 07. since i have been working for a commercial outfit named airtite. I love to work and earn a paycheck. Please if interested in hiring me my email address is [email protected] Thank you.


 I'm pretty sure that since he needed someone to start 12-17-2008
that he has allready filled this possition.


----------



## Ed Britt

*Need Union Carpenters*

Hope I did not miss out. Union carpenter looking for work. Sent an e-mail. Thought_ would post here as well. Long time with local#58. Would appreciate the chance to work for you. E-mail address is [email protected], Cell # 312-320-2540. Look forward to hearing from you. Thanx Ed Britt_


----------



## JumboJack

jumbojack said:


> i'm pretty sure that since he needed someone to start *12-17-2008*
> that he has allready filled this possition.





haskl33 said:


> we are a small commercial carpentry contractor in need of 2 or 3 union carpenters or another small contractor that is out of work. Work is to start *wednesday the 17th*. Pay is hourly. Job is a fast food buildout. Setting wall panels, trusses, tyvek...
> We have another full time crew busy on a job that has to be done by christmas eve and can't pull them away. This job just came up yesterday and we need a few guys that can perform the work.
> 
> If interested please email with initial contact info and any other info/experience/wage requirements. The more info the better.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jared haskell
> the haskell group
> -haskell residential construction
> -jrh contracting, inc.
> 
> [email protected]





ed britt said:


> hope i did not miss out. Union carpenter looking for work. Sent an e-mail. Thought_ would post here as well. Long time with local#58. Would appreciate the chance to work for you. E-mail address is [email protected], cell # 312-320-2540. Look forward to hearing from you. Thanx ed britt_


2008!


----------



## TBFGhost

LOL....thats great.


----------



## TxElectrician

Well.....I have heard that the brotherhood doesn't work quite as quickly as open shop :whistling


----------

